# Eleaf Istick Pico 75w Kit



## Johan Heyns (11/4/16)

Who has stock at the moment? 

Sent from my SM-T211 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaZa05 (11/4/16)

Not sure if you have @JakesSA still has, but I picked up one from Vape Club last week


----------



## Johan Heyns (11/4/16)

I saw they have, but was looking for either the black or gray and they are out of stock at vape club @NaZa05

Sent from my SM-T211 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaZa05 (11/4/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/istick-pico-mini-75w-kit

@Sir Vape has black and silver bud no Grey


----------



## Johan Heyns (11/4/16)

I saw, the thing is vape club has them at a better price.. 

Sent from my SM-T211 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/4/16)

Vape King has black


----------



## MoeB786 (11/4/16)

Check jj emporium


----------



## kyle_redbull (11/4/16)

Vape club is the cheapest 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

